# Bet365 withdraw method



## YoungLenox (Jan 13, 2021)

If you have money on bet365 and you cant withdraw it back to ewallet(skrill/neteller/paypal/ecopayz) I can manage a withdraw to a virtual credit card. It takes 2-4 days to withdraw all money. Contact @YoungLenox on telegram


----------

